

Visualizing “ObamaCare-related” Job Cuts - hrbrmstr
http://rud.is/b/2013/09/28/obamacare-jobs-r-d3/

======
judk
Good example of how pretty pictures conceal bad data. The data set is not "job
cuts", it is "jobs with hours shifted from fewer fulltime workers to more part
time workers".

